# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  BigBox 3D Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

As a specialized vendor of quality components--mainly hotends--E3D has now decided to go full-force, collaborating with Littlebox on their new BigBox 3D printer. Just launching a Kickstarter campaign, E3D is able to not only center the new 3D printer with their famous quality hotend, but also offer a modular, open source design in combination with an enormous build size, an extrusion system that works with nearly any filament or material and features interchangeable nozzles, as well as auto-leveling, high-end electronics, and a constant stream of upgrades on the horizon. Read more about the latest with the BigBox 3D printer here: http://3dprint.com/81892/bigbox-kickstarter/

----------


## curious aardvark

Looks good. Nice build volume, sensible prices and realistic quoted print speeds. 

Good luck to them :-)

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Looks good. Nice build volume, sensible prices and realistic quoted print speeds. 
> 
> Good luck to them :-)


Agreed. I also like the dual Z-axis, something I would have preferred on my printer...

----------


## LambdaFF

The only bad point is they list identical volume for all options. Probably untrue for dual extrusion.

----------


## curious aardvark

or they've made the case large enough to do it. :-)

----------


## spaceman

I know lots of people using their print heads. Someone sent me over here. Im looking for a printer
with a larger print area then most. Looking at Ridgibot too.
I wish the print area on the BigBox was a little larger like on the BigRidgibot.

----------


## Stigern

Wood or Acrylic?

Wood tends to absorb moisture and might deform over time?
Acrylic tends to deform by heat? and is more brittle?

----------


## spaceman

Yes Acrylic looks cool but doesn't hold up well over time.

----------


## Stigern

Anyone else here who ordered one?

----------


## spaceman

Now here is a Beast of a printer at a low price in kit if you want. Im going to see how this
kickstart goes.
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201508...t-a-child.html

----------

